# Abofalle de.funmile.club



## JoannaR (2 März 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe ein Problem und hoffe auf Eure Hilfe.

Beim öffnen einer SMS, öffnete sich das Internet selbständig und hat mir ein ABO von fundmile ungewollter Weise beschert für 6,99 € die Woche. Ich kann es nicht rückgängig machen, die Firma befindet sich in 
Ungarn. Den Telefonanbieter O2 interessiert es nicht, sie buchen mir wöchentlich den Betrag einfach ab. Ich habe weder etwas bestätigt noch bestellt!!!

Ich weiß es nicht mehr weiter, bitte helft mir!

Herzlichen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 März 2016)

dvill schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle füge ich für Betroffene ganz praktisch die allgemeinen bewährten Hinweise zum Umgang mit Mobile Pickpocketing ein:
> 
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug
> 
> ...


----------



## JoannaR (2 März 2016)

Herzlichen Dank, dies war bereits eine große Hilfe für die weitere Vorgehensweise. Kann ich sofort also nichts machen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (2 März 2016)

Doch, sofort die Drittanbietersperre bei deinem Provider einrichten lassen oder nach Ungarn fahren und dort den Briefkasten zertrümmern, wenns überhaupt einen gibt.


----------



## JoannaR (2 März 2016)

Drittanbietersperre beim Provider ist schon eingerichtet. Jetzt muss ich etwas Geld sparen und dann geht es ab nach Ungarn um den Briefkasten zu zertrümmern.


----------



## kerni (12 März 2016)

Hallo JoannaR
Hast Du shon mehr rausbekommen? Habe seit heute das gleiche an der Backe


----------



## Antiscammer (17 März 2016)

Es bringt nichts, in solchen Fällen hier andere Betroffene zu fragen. Sondern man sollte genau so vorgehen wie in den verlinkten Artikeln beschrieben wird, die Rüdiger Kunz 4 Beiträge über Deinem bereits zitiert.

Bitte weg von dieser Lemming- und Hannemann-geh-Du-voran-Mentalität, denn damit hilft man sich selbst nicht. Das gilt nicht nur für diese Abzocke, sondern das ist ein typisch deutsches Mentalitätsproblem. Das macht die Beratungsarbeit z.T. sehr schwierig.


----------

